# Usama Vs. Osama:  The Truth at last



## rtwngAvngr (Apr 23, 2006)

Is it Usama or Osama?  And why?


----------



## Annie (Apr 23, 2006)

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Is it Usama or Osama?  And why?



Most reasonable I found. Seems there was a 'Fox' conspiracy floating around, that they were using USAma, to reinforce the USA dominance 

http://66.218.69.11/search/cache?p=...+osama+spelling&d=SV5A80aqMiWy&icp=1&.intl=us




> Those are two separate questions, and I won't give my opinion of Fox
> News.  But I will try to explain the Osama versus Usama issue. Arabic, like
> Hebrew and Chinese, has sounds for which there is no English
> equivalent.  For years, there was a question about the Jewish holiday that
> ...


----------



## tim_duncan2000 (Apr 24, 2006)

Osama.  I don't want that bastard's nam to start USA.


----------



## theHawk (Apr 24, 2006)

His real name is Us&#257;mah bin Muhammad bin 'Awad bin L&#257;din.


----------



## Abbey Normal (Apr 24, 2006)

Barack Ubama or Barack Obama?   :teeth: 


Derwood Kirby or Kirwood Derby?


----------



## archangel (Apr 24, 2006)

theHawk said:
			
		

> His real name is Us&#257;mah bin Muhammad bin 'Awad bin L&#257;din.





the use of the term OBL was used by intel to embarrass UBL...or so the rumor goes...they joked about 'Oh Bin Laden' thus OBL!


----------



## Said1 (Apr 24, 2006)

It's O'Samma. He's really an Irishmen.


----------

